
Protecting Chrome users from abusive notifications - joeyespo
https://blog.chromium.org/2020/05/protecting-chrome-users-from-abusive.html
======
akersten
Doesn't go far enough I think. Chrome should lie to these sites to tell them
that notifications got enabled, with no prompts and no option to actually
enable them.

Right now, all this will do is make a user dig harder to find the magical
"allow" button that will let them in to the abusive site.

